# Problems: Computer sluggish, freezing, virus scans



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

I have Windows 98. My computer has become very sluggish all of a sudden, and is freezing up a lot. When I try to run the Norton Anti Virus program the computer freezes and I have to shut down manually and restart. So I tried to run the McAfee Anti Virus program and the same thing happened. Then I deleted the temp. internet files, ran Scandisk and then defrag and then restarted the computer. Nothing had changed. I still can't run the anti-virus programs and the computer is still very sluggish and freezes a lot. 

Please help! Keep in mind that I am still a novice when it comes to the technical aspects and therefore need step by step instructions. Thanks


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Could be you have too many things running in the background and many of them probably start up when you boot up your computer. to check click your Start button, then 'Run'. Key in msconfig and press OK. now click the startup tab and you will get a listing. Everything that has a tick in the box starts up when you start your computer and much of it probably doesn't need to. Remove the tick from anything you know you don't need running in the background. For those items you can't identify this link will probably identify most of them... http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM
Don't untick anything you are not sure about without asking here, but in most cases if you do untick something you need you can just retick it later.


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

No, that's not it. I disabled everything before I ran defrag. I had no problem running scandisk or defrag. The anti-virus programs still won't run (they freeze the computer) and the computer is very sluggish (ie I can't play any games because the reaction time is a few seconds after I click the mouse etc.).


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry; I don't have any other suggestions, but my computer knowledge is a bit ordinary. Hope someone more knowledgeable can help. Good luck!


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

PS. This problem just started, and I hadn't changed or added anything before this started happening.


----------



## AAPlus (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,sghibiscus & Welcome

You could try this download

Ad-aware 6, build 0162, full setup:
http://www.lavasoft.de/res/aaw6.exe

Once you've installed 6, you must update the reference-file through WebUpdate;

Open Ad-aware (by going to Start > Programs > Lavasoft Ad-aware 6)
Click the "WebUpdate" button at the top of the Ad-aware screen (picture of a world globe).
Click "Connect"
Ad-aware will then download the latest reference file for you. To make sure it is updated , look at the main 
Ad-aware screen,and look under "Initialization Status" and it should say "Reference File 0R 135 07.04.2003 loaded"

Then do this please

Scan with Ad-aware,
When the scan is complete click 'Show Log',
Right click in the window and click 'Select all',
Right click in the window again and select 'Copy',
Start your post here,
Right click in the text area and select 'Paste'.

Or do it this way

By default the logfile is found here:
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Logs
Find the one of the event that you wish to post

NOTE if you are not using Ad-Aware 6 then you will need
to Uninstall all other Ver's of it first then 
close all running programs & Install Ad-Aware 6 build 0162

Good luck


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks, I'll try that. I checked my computer and right now I have Ad-aware 5.5. Should I still go download Ad-aware 6, and if yes should I delete 5.5? If yes, should I delete it before or after I download Ad-aware 6? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## AAPlus (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,sghibiscus

Yes please Uninstall all other Ver's first
then close all running programs then Install
Ad-Aware 6 build 0162 then just do as i posted
the first time you have a good one

Good luck


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

While you are scanning for spyware, you might also want to run spybot search and destroy. I've found that Ad Aware 6.0 gets some and Spybot gets some that Ad Aware misses and vice versa. I usually scan with both to make sure there are no spyware present. You can get Spybot S and D here:
Installing and running Spybot:

http://security.kolla.de/index.php?...n&page=download

1 -- create a new, 'host' folder in a convenient location (not on the desktop)

2 -- download the spybot "self-installer" program to it and run the setup file.

3 -- go to the Start Menu, find the program and run it. Click the "online" tab and "Search for Updates", then make your selection and click "Download Updates". You will not need to update the "main" program and can probably ignore the language and PGP (Pretty Good Privacy) updates.

4 -- run the scan (click "check all"). You will see some boxes checked and others not. Remove the pre-selected items. The others are mainly "cleanup" options (you can disable this feature by clicking Settings > FileSets, and unchecking "Usage Tracking". "System Internals" should be unchecked as well unless you are confident you know what it deals with).

5 -- it is a good practice to reboot afterwards, even if not prompted.

When your computer is acting sluggish or freezing have you noticed or checked your system resources. Right click on "My Computer"> performance tab> and see what your system resources are at that time.

Another thing to consider is over-heating. Have you checked your box and made sure all your fans are working properly and not clogged with dust. Have you moved your computer recently (maybe placing it near a heating duct)?

Just a couple more things to check.


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

OK, I did the ad-aware stuff. It took hours (about 4). By the way, I have no idea what any of this if for or what it means, but here is the info you requested:

Lavasoft Ad-aware Personal Build 162
Logfile created on :Tuesday, April 08, 2003 10:59:00 PM
Created with Ad-aware Personal, free for private use.
Using reference-file :0R135 07.04.2003
______________________________________________________

Ad-aware Settings
=========================
Set : Activate in-depth scan (Recommended)
Set : Safe mode (always request confirmation)
Set : Scan active processes
Set : Scan registry
Set : Deep scan registry

Listing running processes
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

#:1 [kernel32.dll]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4279199803
Threads : 9
Priority : High
FileSize : 460 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2222
ProductVersion : 4.10.2222
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1991-1999
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Win32 Kernel core component
InternalName : KERNEL32
OriginalFilename : KERNEL32.DLL
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:2 [msgsrv32.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294877351
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 11 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2222
ProductVersion : 4.10.2222
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1992-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server
InternalName : MSGSRV32
OriginalFilename : MSGSRV32.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:3 [spool32.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294875215
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 44 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.1998
ProductVersion : 4.10.1998
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1994 - 1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Spooler Sub System Process
InternalName : spool32
OriginalFilename : spool32.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:4 [mprexe.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294871579
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 28 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.1998
ProductVersion : 4.10.1998
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1993-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : WIN32 Network Interface Service Process
InternalName : MPREXE
OriginalFilename : MPREXE.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:5 [r_server.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294844087
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 152 KB
Created on : 7/10/00 3:10:06 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/9/00 12:15:08 PM

#:6 [sagent2.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\
ProcessID : 4294844263
Threads : 18
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 112 KB
FileVersion : 1, 1, 0, 0
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright (C) SEIKO EPSON CORP. 2000
CompanyName : SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION
FileDescription : EPSON Printer Status Agent
InternalName : SAgent2
OriginalFilename : SAgent2.exe
ProductName : EPSON Bidirectional Printer
Created on : 8/14/01 7:42:33 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/13/00 5:01:00 AM

#:7 [mstask.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294817803
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Scheduler Engine
InternalName : TaskScheduler
OriginalFilename : mstask.exe
ProductName : Microsoft Windows Task Scheduler
Created on : 12/20/02 1:56:41 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 12/20/02 1:56:42 AM

#:8 [vshwin32.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\PLUS!\VIRUSCAN\
ProcessID : 4294810099
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 139 KB
FileVersion : 3.1.6
ProductVersion : 3.1.6
Copyright : Copyright 1998 Network Associates Inc
CompanyName : Network Associates Inc
FileDescription : VShield
InternalName : VShield
OriginalFilename : VSHWIN95.EXE
ProductName : McAfee VirusScan
Created on : 9/9/01 4:50:57 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 5/1/98 8:01:02 PM

#:9 [mmtask.tsk]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294784303
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 1 KB
FileVersion : 4.03.1998
ProductVersion : 4.03.1998
Copyright : Copyright Microsoft Corp. 1991-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Multimedia background task support module
InternalName : mmtask.tsk
OriginalFilename : mmtask.tsk
ProductName : Microsoft Windows
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed  : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:10 [rpcss.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294742947
Threads : 5
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 20 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.2900
ProductVersion : 4.71.2900
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Distributed COM Services
InternalName : rpcss.exe
OriginalFilename : rpcss.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:11 [remind.exe]
FilePath : C:\Tools_95\Register\
ProcessID : 4294734083
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 36 KB
Copyright : : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Distributed COM Services
InternalName : rpcss.exe
OriginalFilename : rpcss.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Created on : 1/1È

I'll be waiting for your input. Thanks again. Now I think I'll try downloading that spybot stuff.


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

I went to the spybot download site that Cowboy622 recommended, but there were 2 possible downloads, and I didn't know which to choose. Should I download "Omeno (english page)" or "Safer-Networking (direct download)"?

Thanks again.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

For spybot it doesn't matter as the list is just randon mirror sites to down load from. Pick the first one and get it from there. If for some reason the download doesn't work then pick the second one.


----------



## AAPlus (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,sghibiscus

You did not post all of the Logfile please rescan
& show us all of the Logfile please

& could someone tell me what this is please
i just don't like the look of this file

#:5 [r_server.exe]

Good luck


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

Hi AAplus: I really appreciate all your help. When I hit "select all" and then "copy" from the log file this is what I get:

Lavasoft Ad-aware Personal Build 162
Logfile created on :Tuesday, April 08, 2003 10:59:00 PM
Created with Ad-aware Personal, free for private use.
Using reference-file :0R135 07.04.2003
______________________________________________________

Ad-aware Settings
=========================
Set : Activate in-depth scan (Recommended)
Set : Safe mode (always request confirmation)
Set : Scan active processes
Set : Scan registry
Set : Deep scan registry

Listing running processes
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

#:1 [kernel32.dll]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4279199803
Threads : 9
Priority : High
FileSize : 460 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2222
ProductVersion : 4.10.2222
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1991-1999
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Win32 Kernel core component
InternalName : KERNEL32
OriginalFilename : KERNEL32.DLL
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:2 [msgsrv32.exe]
FilePath  : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294877351
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 11 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2222
ProductVersion : 4.10.2222
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1992-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server
InternalName : MSGSRV32
OriginalFilename : MSGSRV32.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:3 [spool32.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294875215
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 44 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.1998
ProductVersion : 4.10.1998
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1994 - 1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Spooler Sub System Process
InternalName : spool32
OriginalFilename : spool32.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:4 [mprexe.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294871579
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 28 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.1998
ProductVersion : 4.10.1998
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1993-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : WIN32 Network Interface Service Process
InternalName : MPREXE
OriginalFilename : MPREXE.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:5 [r_server.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294844087
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 152 KB
Created on : 7/10/00 3:10:06 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/9/00 12:15:08 PM

#:6 [sagent2.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\
ProcessID : 4294844263
Threads : 18
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 112 KB
FileVersion : 1, 1, 0, 0
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright (C) SEIKO EPSON CORP. 2000
CompanyName : SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION
FileDescription : EPSON Printer Status Agent
InternalName : SAgent2
OriginalFilename : SAgent2.exe
ProductName : EPSON Bidirectional Printer
Created on : 8/14/01 7:42:33 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/13/00 5:01:00 AM

#:7 [mstask.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294817803
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Scheduler Engine
InternalName : TaskScheduler
OriginalFilename : mstask.exe
ProductName : Microsoft Windows Task Scheduler
Created on : 12/20/02 1:56:41 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 12/20/02 1:56:42 AM

#:8 [vshwin32.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\PLUS!\VIRUSCAN\
ProcessID : 4294810099
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 139 KB
FileVersion : 3.1.6
ProductVersion : 3.1.6
Copyright : Copyright 1998 Network Associates Inc
CompanyName : Network Associates Inc
FileDescription : VShield
InternalName : VShield
OriginalFilename : VSHWIN95.EXE
ProductName : McAfee VirusScan
Created on : 9/9/01 4:50:57 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 5/1/98 8:01:02 PM

#:9 [mmtask.tsk]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294784303
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 1 KB
FileVersion : 4.03.1998
ProductVersion : 4.03.1998
Copyright : Copyright Microsoft Corp. 1991-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Multimedia background task support module
InternalName : mmtask.tsk
OriginalFilename : mmtask.tsk
ProductName : Microsoft Windows
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:10 [rpcss.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294742947
Threads : 5
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 20 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.2900
ProductVersion : 4.71.2900
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Distributed COM Services
InternalName : rpcss.exe
OriginalFilename : rpcss.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:11 [remind.exe]
FilePath : C:\Tools_95\Register\
ProcessID : 4294734083
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 36 KB
Copyright : : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Distributed COM Services
InternalName : rpcss.exe
OriginalFilename : rpcss.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Created on : 1/1È

So then I went to C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Logs and tried to open the file. I got the following error messages:

"This file is too large for Notepad to open. Would you like to use WordPad to read this file?" and when I hit "yes" I got "There was a failure in launching WordPad". I tried it a few times with the same result.

What should I do now?


----------



## CyntConnors (Apr 10, 2003)

I am having a similar problem but not as extreme (can still run things . . . but VERY slow & get a lot of page faults). Mine also started after I downloaded Norton. 

I have been carefully poking around w/msconfig, etc. 

Many of the Page Fault problems seem to be due to this XL.exe - "XtreamLok License Manager". What is it, who put it there and why? Have unchecked it in msconfig should I delete it too? 

Very simple English answers would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sghibiscus:_
> *
> 
> What should I do now? *


have you tried opening WordPad manually? if you can do that, then paste the logfile into it and post.

if that doesn't work...

do you have MS Word or similiar program? if so, paste the LogFile into it and choose "txt" extension if you can. if not, "rtf" will work.

then post that here. 

V***V


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AAPlus:_
> *Hi,sghibiscus
> 
> You did not post all of the Logfile please rescan
> ...


...r_server.exe...

it is a remote administration server.

which means, unless she installed it to do remote work, it is a wide open exploit and would be best turned off or outright removed.


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

OK, I have the whole file now but when I tried to post it I got the following error message: "Your message is too long. Reduce your message to 50000 characters. It is currently 79390 characters long". So I am posting it in 2 parts (that run after the part I had posted earlier).

System
Created on : 1/1È ÷ ç FileSize : 20 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.2900
ProductVersion : 4.71.2900
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Distributed COM Services
InternalName : rpcss.exe
OriginalFilename : rpcss.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00¼ ' FileSize : 20 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.2900
ProductVersion : 4.71.2900
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Distributed COM Services
InternalName : rpcss.exe
OriginalFilename : rpcss.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(TM) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM me p c p c ¨" indows® Task Scheduler 
ProductVersion 4.71.1972.1 $ VarFileInfo Translation ° p y r i g h t ( C ) M i c r o s o f t C o r p . 2 0 0 0 > 
O r i g i n a l F i l e n a m e m s t a s k . e x e f # P r o d u c t N a m e M i c r o s o f t ® W i n d o w s ® T a s k S c h e d u l e r < 
P r o d u c t V e r s i o n 4 . 7 1 . 1 9 7 2 . 1 D V a r F i l e I n f o $ T r a n s l a t i o n D 040904B0 , , \ 04B0 acc , , H 0409 03 ,, ,, 4 \StringFileInfo\040904B0\ProductVers ' Microsoft Corporation , , , 8 \StringFileInfo\040904B0\OriginalFilenamp ' Task Scheduler Engine SOà, à, 4.71.197 
TaskScheduleÈ 
mstask.exe c, , , , 4.71.1972.1 D , D ,  C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE SAp , p , \ C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE, 109 , , FileSize : 109, W E FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972. { k FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.197ø » ¨ FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000° ë Ø FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Scheduler Engine° C 0 FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Scheduler Engine
InternalName : TaskSchedulerð g U FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Scheduler Engine
InternalName : TaskScheduler
OriginalFilename : mstask.exT £  FileSize : 109 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.1972.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.1972.1
Copyr

#:12 [systray.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294737471
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 32 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2222
ProductVersion : 4.10.2222
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1993-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : System Tray Applet
InternalName : SYSTRAY
OriginalFilename : SYSTRAY.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:13 [taskmon.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 4294680767
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 28 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.1998
ProductVersion : 4.10.1998
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Monitor
InternalName : TaskMon
OriginalFilename : TASKMON.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:14 [loadqm.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 4294675991
Threads : 4
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 7 KB
FileVersion : 5.4.1103.3
ProductVersion : 5.4.1103.3
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1999
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Microsoft QMgr
InternalName : LOADQM.EXE
OriginalFilename : LOADQM.EXE
ProductName : QMgr Loader
Created on : 8/10/01 3:25:05 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 5/3/00 9:23:10 PM

#:15 [atitask.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294640615
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 184 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2304
ProductVersion : 4.10.2304
Copyright : Copyright ATI Technologies Inc. 1998
CompanyName : ATI Technologies, Inc.
FileDescription : ATI Task Application
InternalName : AtiTask
OriginalFilename : AtiTask
ProductName : ATI Technologies, Inc.
Created on : 2/5/99 11:27:10 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/3/98 10:22:58 PM

#:16 [aticwd32.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294661723
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 20 KB
FileVersion : 4.10.2339
ProductVersion : 4.10.2339
Copyright : Copyright ATI Technologies Inc., 1998
CompanyName : ATI Technologies Inc.
FileDescription : ATI Common Windows Display Driver Extension
InternalName : ATICWD32
OriginalFilename : ATICWD32.EXE
ProductName : ATI Technologies Inc.
Created on : 2/5/99 11:27:05 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/23/98 2:11:56 PM

#:17 [realplay.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\
ProcessID : 4294709095
Threads : 6
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 25 KB
FileVersion : 6.0.9.584
ProductVersion : 6.0.9.584
Copyright : Copyright RealNetworks, Inc. 1995-2000
CompanyName : RealNetworks, Inc.
FileDescription : RealPlayer
InternalName : REALPLAY
OriginalFilename : REALPLAY.EXE
ProductName : RealPlayer (32-bit) 
Created on : 11/29/01 5:19:18 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/29/01 5:19:20 AM

#:18 [navapw32.exe]
FilePath : C:\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\
ProcessID : 4294677527
Threads : 6
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 48 KB
FileVersion : 7.07.00.23
ProductVersion : 7.07.00.23
Copyright : Copyright (C) 2000 Symantec Corporation. All rights reserved.
CompanyName : Symantec Corporation
FileDescription : Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Agent
InternalName : NAVAPW32
OriginalFilename : NAVAPW32.DLL
ProductName : Norton AntiVirus
Created on : 4/26/01 11:29:26 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 2/14/01 10:00:00 AM

#:19 [msmsgs.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\
ProcessID : 4294611667
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 1428 KB
FileVersion : 4.6.0083
ProductVersion : Version 4.6
Copyright : Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation 1997-2001
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Messenger
InternalName : msmsgs
OriginalFilename : msmsgs.exe
ProductName : Messenger
Created on : 9/23/02 8:48:02 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/23/02 8:48:02 PM

#:20 [prcview.exe]
FilePath : C:\PRCVIEW\
ProcessID : 4294715627
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 99 KB
FileVersion : 3.1.1.2
ProductVersion : 3.1.1.2
Copyright : Copyright Igor Nys, 1995-1999
CompanyName : Igor Nys
FileDescription : Process Viewer Application
InternalName : PrcView
OriginalFilename : PrcView.exe
ProductName : PrcView
Created on : 6/19/01 2:53:46 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/23/99 2:07:00 AM

#:21 [iamsetup.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\CALLWAVE\
ProcessID : 4294719211
Threads : 6
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 378 KB
FileVersion : 2.06.3
ProductVersion : 2.06.3
Copyright : Copyright 1999-2001 CallWave, Inc.
CompanyName : CallWave, Inc.
FileDescription : Internet Answering Machine
InternalName : CallApp
OriginalFilename : CallApp.exe
ProductName : CallWave Service
Created on : 11/9/01 6:51:37 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/9/01 6:51:32 PM

#:22 [wmiexe.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294682863
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 16 KB
FileVersion : 5.00.1755.1
ProductVersion : 5.00.1755.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : WMI service exe housing
InternalName : wmiexe
OriginalFilename : wmiexe.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Created on : 1/1/01
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:23 [imgicon.exe]
FilePath : C:\TOOLS_95\
ProcessID : 4294600567
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 13 KB
Created on : 4/26/98 4:25:43 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/21/96 9:20:00 AM

#:24 [atisched.exe]
FilePath : C:\ATI\ATIDESK\
ProcessID : 4294564507
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 44 KB
FileVersion : 3.11.027
ProductVersion : 3.11
Copyright : Copyright 1996, 1997 ATI Technologies Inc.
CompanyName : ATI Technologies Inc.
FileDescription : ATI Scheduler
InternalName : ATISched
OriginalFilename : ATISCHED.DLL
ProductName : ATI Multimedia Player
Created on : 2/6/99 12:30:26 PM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 12/10/97 9:13:34 PM

#:25 [vm.exe]
FilePath : C:\VYPRESS\
ProcessID : 4294558927
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 440 KB
FileVersion : 2, 8, 1, 1
ProductVersion : 2, 8, 0, 6
Copyright : Copyright 1998-2000 VyPRESS Research, LLC
CompanyName : VyPRESS Research, LLC
FileDescription : Vypress Messenger Main Executable File
InternalName : Vypress Messenger
OriginalFilename : VypressMessenger.exe
ProductName : Vypress Messenger
Created on : 12/2/02 3:35:20 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/31/00 4:44:22 AM

#:26 [ddhelp.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294535643
Threads : 3
Priority : Realtime
FileSize : 32 KB
FileVersion : 4.09.00.0900
ProductVersion : 4.09.00.0900
Copyright : Copyright Microsoft Corp. 1994-2002
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Microsoft DirectX Helper
InternalName : DDHelp.exe
OriginalFilename : DDHelp.exe
ProductName : Microsoft DirectX for Windows 
Created on : 2/16/03 4:54:06 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 12/12/02 4:14:32 AM

#:27 [explorer.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 4294797007
Threads : 10
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 176 KB
FileVersion : 4.72.3110.1
ProductVersion : 4.72.3110.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1997
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows Explorer
InternalName : explorer
OriginalFilename : EXPLORER.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Created on : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/24/99 2:22:00 AM

#:28 [ad-aware.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE 6\
ProcessID : 4294494703
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 645 KB
FileVersion : 6.0.1.165
ProductVersion : 6.0.0.0
Copyright : Copyright Lavasoft Sweden
CompanyName : Lavasoft Sweden
FileDescription : Ad-aware 6 core application
InternalName : Ad-aware.exe
OriginalFilename : Ad-aware.exe
ProductName : Lavasoft Ad-aware Plus
Created on : 4/9/03 12:41:27 AM
Last accessed : 4/8/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 2/9/03 1:50:52 AM

Memory scan result :
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 0
Objects found so far: 0

Started registry scan
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : .b3d

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : .b3dini

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : b3dini_auto_file

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : b3d_auto_file

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey  : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : BDEPLAYER.BDEPlayerCtrl

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : BDEPLAYER.BDEPlayerCtrl.1

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : BDESmartInstaller.BDESmartInstaller

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : BDESmartInstaller.BDESmartInstaller.1

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : CLSID\{51958169-D5E3-11D1-AA42-0000E842E40A}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : CLSID\{67925165-C4B6-11D2-B9C6-0000E84F59A6}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : Interface\{51958167-D5E3-11D1-AA42-0000E842E40A}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : Interface\{51958168-D5E3-11D1-AA42-0000E842E40A}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : Interface\{67925164-C4B6-11D2-B9C6-0000E84F59A6}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : s3d_auto_file

AdvertBar Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Object : Software\AdTools, Inc.

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Object : Software\Brilliant Digital Entertainment

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Object : SOFTWARE\Brilliant Digital Entertainment

Alexa Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Object : SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : TypeLib\{51958166-D5E3-11D1-AA42-0000E842E40A}

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : RegKey
Data : 
Rootkey : HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
Object : TypeLib\{82FC7881-AACC-11D2-B9C6-0000E842E40A}

Registry scan result :
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 20
Objects found so far: 20

Started deep registry scan
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

Deep registry scan result :
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 0
Objects found so far: 20

Deep scanning and examining files (C
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdedata2.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 36 KB
FileVersion : 1, 0, 1, 9
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 1999
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment
FileDescription : BDEData (Release)
InternalName : BDEDATA
OriginalFilename : BDEDATA2.DLL
ProductName : BDEData Module
Created on : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM

CometCursor Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : comet.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 95 KB
FileVersion : 1, 5, 0, 182
ProductVersion : 1, 5, 0, 182
Copyright : Copyright 1997-1999 Comet Systems, Inc.
CompanyName : Comet Systems
FileDescription : Comet Cursor ActiveX Control
InternalName : COMET
OriginalFilename : COMET.DLL
ProductName : Comet Cursor
Created on : 11/14/99 1:38:16 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/14/99 1:38:08 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdedownloader.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 88 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 38, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 38, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2001 Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc.
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc.
FileDescription : BDEDownloader
InternalName : BDEDownloader
OriginalFilename : BDEDownloader.dll
ProductName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc. BDEDownloader
Created on : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdefdi.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 40 KB
FileVersion : 1, 0, 0, 7
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 7
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc.
FileDescription : BDEFdiTest
InternalName : BDEFdiTest
OriginalFilename : BDEFdiTest.exe
ProductName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc. BDEFdiTest
Created on : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeinsta2.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 97 KB
FileVersion : 1, 2, 3, 9
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 1999
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment
FileDescription : BDESmartInstaller (Release)
InternalName : BDEINSTALLERCOMPONENT
OriginalFilename : BDEINSTALLERCOMPONENT.DLL
ProductName  : BDEInstallerComponent Module
Created on : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/10/01 3:59:58 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeload.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 28 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 11, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 11, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment
FileDescription : bdeload
InternalName : bdeload
OriginalFilename : bdeload.dll
ProductName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment bdeload
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:19 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/4/01 3:45:24 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdesac10.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 168 KB
FileVersion : 3, 1, 2, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 2, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2001
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment
FileDescription : BDESac10
InternalName : BDESac10
OriginalFilename : BDESac10.dll
ProductName : BDESound
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:21 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/31/01 12:47:38 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bde3d_ref2.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 148 KB
FileVersion : 3, 1, 6, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 6, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : bde3d_ref
InternalName : bde3d_ref
OriginalFilename : bde3d_ref.dll
ProductName : bde3d_ref
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:22 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/12/01 2:40:40 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bderastmmx_30001.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 540 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 22, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 22, 0
Copyright : Copyright 1999 - 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : MMX16Rast
InternalName : MMX16Rast
OriginalFilename : MMX16Rast.dll
ProductName : MMX16Rast
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:22 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 5/28/01 8:21:26 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bderastdx6_30002.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 64 KB
FileVersion : 3, 1, 2, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 2, 0
Copyright : Copyright 1999 - 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : DX6Rast
InternalName : DX6Rast
OriginalFilename : DX6Rast.dll
ProductName : DX6Rast
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:22 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/29/01 2:44:32 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdesac24.dll
Object : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
FileSize : 164 KB
FileVersion : 3, 1, 2, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 2, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2001
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment
FileDescription : BDESac24
InternalName : BDESac24
OriginalFilename : BDESac24.dll
ProductName : BDESound
Created on : 2/28/02 6:06:28 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/31/01 12:47:38 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 1/4/00 3:22:14 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/4/00 3:22:16 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected]mediaplex[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 1/14/00 11:47:51 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/14/00 11:47:52 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 1/14/00 11:48:03 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/14/00 11:48:04 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/29/00 1:01:25 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/29/00 1:01:26 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 11/19/00 4:50:32 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/19/00 4:50:34 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/14/00 6:17:35 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/14/00 6:17:36 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 1/28/01 12:12:29 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/28/01 12:12:30 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected]metrics[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 1/18/01 1:55:17 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/18/01 1:55:18 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 1/25/01 10:53:02 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/25/01 10:53:04 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : lawrence [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 1 KB
Created on : 1/27/01 1:42:45 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/27/01 1:42:46 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 6/25/01 12:01:30 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/25/01 12:01:32 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 6/24/01 8:14:21 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/24/01 8:14:22 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/11/01 12:03:04 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/11/01 12:03:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]www.qksrv[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/30/01 2:49:05 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/30/01 2:49:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/17/01 10:44:10 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/17/01 10:44:12 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/5/01 3:35:45 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/5/01 3:35:46 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 6/24/01 9:05:41 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/24/01 9:05:42 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]nclick[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 6/25/01 5:43:12 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/25/01 5:43:14 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 6/25/01 5:53:02 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/25/01 5:53:04 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/17/01 10:55:11 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/17/01 10:55:12 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 6/27/01 1:22:03 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/27/01 1:22:04 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/10/01 2:22:30 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/10/01 2:22:32 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/5/01 3:56:14 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/5/01 3:56:16 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 7/19/01 2:07:06 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/19/01 2:07:08 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/15/01 6:49:40 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/15/01 6:49:42 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/4/01 1:09:23 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/4/01 1:09:24 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/11/01 12:03:25 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/11/01 12:03:26 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/16/01 6:14:00 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/16/01 6:14:02 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/18/01 4:11:48 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/18/01 4:11:50 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/23/01 9:21:18 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/23/01 9:21:20 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 7/17/01 10:55:11 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/17/01 10:55:12 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/19/01 2:07:06 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/19/01 2:07:08 AM

Other Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/19/01 2:15:36 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/19/01 2:15:38 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]www.commission-junction[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/30/01 2:49:06 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/30/01 2:49:08 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]360[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 7/30/01 2:51:13 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/30/01 2:51:14 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/9/01 6:22:44 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/9/01 6:22:46 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 8/4/01 1:31:04 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/4/01 1:31:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/6/01 11:05:15 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/6/01 11:05:16 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/31/01 11:11:36 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/31/01 11:11:38 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/23/01 9:11:48 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/23/01 9:11:50 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/10/01 5:27:18 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/10/01 5:27:20 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/31/01 11:29:38 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/31/01 11:29:40 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/14/01 5:44:34 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/14/01 5:44:36 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/16/01 5:28:02 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/16/01 5:28:04 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 8/31/01 11:29:38 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/31/01 11:29:40 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/24/01 3:56:41 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/24/01 3:56:42 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/31/01 11:29:35 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/31/01 11:29:36 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 1 KB
Created on : 8/28/01 4:15:23 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/28/01 4:15:24 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 8/28/01 4:15:56 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/28/01 4:15:58 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]reau[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 8/28/01 4:35:01 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/28/01 4:35:02 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/23/01 9:08:41 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/23/01 9:08:42 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/23/01 9:10:18 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/23/01 9:10:20 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 9/1/01 12:15:32 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/1/01 12:15:34 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/25/01 3:36:07 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/25/01 3:36:08 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/22/02 5:51:13 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/22/02 5:51:14 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]uneinteractive[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/22/02 6:01:53 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/22/02 6:01:54 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/7/02 4:56:31 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/7/02 4:56:32 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]r[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/22/02 6:57:27 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/22/02 6:57:28 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/27/02 6:51:18 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/27/02 6:51:20 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/30/02 8:31:15 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/30/02 8:31:16 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/29/02 2:33:15 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/29/02 2:33:16 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/30/02 4:27:05 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/30/02 4:27:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]www.qksrv[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/23/02 8:22:08 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/23/02 8:22:10 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/23/02 8:22:26 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/23/02 8:22:28 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/30/02 7:24:42 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/30/02 7:24:44 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/24/02 7:11:38 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/24/02 7:11:40 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/31/02 4:28:11 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/31/02 4:28:12 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/31/02 4:28:11 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/31/02 4:28:12 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/29/02 4:59:49 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/29/02 4:59:50 AM


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

Here's the rest:

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/30/02 4:27:05 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/30/02 4:27:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 9/24/02 8:23:02 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/24/02 8:23:04 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 9/24/02 8:21:54 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/24/02 8:21:56 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/6/02 9:54:21 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/6/02 9:54:22 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 9/26/02 6:18:21 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/26/02 6:18:22 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/16/02 4:42:05 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/16/02 4:42:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/19/02 5:44:38 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/19/02 5:44:40 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/19/02 5:46:41 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/19/02 5:46:42 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 9/28/02 1:40:30 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/28/02 1:40:32 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/1/02 7:36:44 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/1/02 7:36:46 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/16/02 4:34:37 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/16/02 4:34:38 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/11/02 3:07:55 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/11/02 3:07:56 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\
FileSize : 1 KB
Created on : 10/16/02 4:34:37 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/16/02 4:34:38 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/14/02 7:25:41 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/14/02 7:25:42 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/11/02 3:07:58 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/11/02 3:08:00 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/16/02 4:46:49 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/16/02 4:46:50 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/11/02 3:14:52 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/11/02 3:14:54 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]www.qksrv[3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/14/02 7:47:51 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/14/02 7:47:52 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]www.commission-junction[3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/14/02 7:47:52 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/14/02 7:47:54 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ead[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/16/02 4:35:11 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/16/02 4:35:12 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][6].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/16/02 4:38:45 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/16/02 4:38:46 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/25/02 3:16:27 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/25/02 3:16:28 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[3].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/19/02 5:50:00 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/19/02 5:50:02 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/19/02 5:50:00 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/19/02 5:50:02 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ificpop[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 10/19/02 5:48:35 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/19/02 5:48:36 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/7/03 6:33:04 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/7/03 6:33:06 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][7].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/7/03 7:38:28 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/7/03 7:38:30 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/7/03 7:40:15 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/7/03 7:40:16 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]www.qksrv[4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/7/03 7:41:19 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/7/03 7:41:20 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ificpop[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/7/03 7:43:03 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/7/03 7:43:04 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/4/03 4:44:56 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/4/03 4:44:58 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[6].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/1/03 4:34:10 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/1/03 4:34:12 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/15/03 6:53:44 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/15/03 6:53:46 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/15/03 6:54:47 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/15/03 6:54:48 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/19/03 4:48:53 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/19/03 4:48:54 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][4].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/27/03 2:52:41 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/27/03 2:52:42 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][6].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/1/03 4:34:10 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/1/03 4:34:12 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][6].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/30/03 12:27:04 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/30/03 12:27:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 3/29/03 7:51:23 PM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 3/29/03 7:51:24 PM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/2/03 12:37:26 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/2/03 12:37:28 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ead[2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:18:33 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:18:34 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][2].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:18:54 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:18:56 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rver[1].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:20:08 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:20:10 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]ox[5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:23:30 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:23:32 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][8].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:36:05 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:36:06 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected][5].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:23:30 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:23:32 AM

Tracking Cookie Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : [email protected]rtising[7].txt
Object : C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\

Created on : 4/8/03 5:34:48 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/8/03 5:34:50 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeclean.exe
Object : C:\WINDOWS\bde\
FileSize : 32 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 7, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 7, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2001
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : BDEClean
InternalName : BDEClean
OriginalFilename : BDEClean.exe
ProductName : Brilliant Digital uninstaller
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:16 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/20/01 5:58:44 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : installb3dviewer2.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 4 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:08 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : installb3dplayer3100.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 8 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:08 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : syscheckb3dplayer.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 4 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:08 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : installnsplugins.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:08 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : installb3dcodecs.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 2 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:08 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : installb3drasts.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 6 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:10 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : b3dstats.cab
Object : C:\BDE\cache\

Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/15/01 2:22:10 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : b3d.b3d
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 1 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/20/01 9:46:36 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdedetect1.dll
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 24 KB
FileVersion : 1, 0, 0, 7
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 7
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant
FileDescription : bdedetect
InternalName : bdedetect
OriginalFilename : bdedetect.dll
ProductName : Brilliant bdedetect
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/3/01 12:07:52 AM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeclean.exe
Object : C:\BDE\cache\
FileSize : 32 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 7, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 7, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2001
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : BDEClean
InternalName : BDEClean
OriginalFilename : BDEClean.exe
ProductName : Brilliant Digital uninstaller
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:15 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/20/01 5:58:44 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : b3d.b3d
Object : C:\BDE\b3dlogo\
FileSize : 1 KB
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:20 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/20/01 9:46:36 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : Folder
Object : C:\BDE\b3dlogo

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : npbdplay2.dll
Object : C:\BDE\
FileSize : 100 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 26, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 26, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc.
FileDescription : ActiveX and Netscape Navigator Plug-in for Brilliant Digital Technology
InternalName : npbdplay
OriginalFilename : npbdplay.dll
ProductName : Digital Projector v3.0.0.0
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:20 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/21/01 2:11:30 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeplayer2.dll
Object : C:\BDE\
FileSize : 232 KB
FileVersion : 3, 1, 10, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 10, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : BDEPlayer
InternalName : BDEPlayer
OriginalFilename : BDEPlayer.dll
ProductName : BDEPlayer
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:19 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/3/01 1:28:06 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeengine2.dll
Object : C:\BDE\
FileSize : 244 KB
FileVersion : 3, 1, 10, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 10, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2000
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital
FileDescription : BDEEngine
InternalName : BDEEngine
OriginalFilename : BDEEngine.dll
ProductName : BDEEngine
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:20 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/3/01 1:33:36 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeimage.dll
Object : C:\BDE\
FileSize : 80 KB
FileVersion : 3, 0, 16, 0
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 16, 0
Copyright : Copyright 2001
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment
FileDescription : BDEimage
InternalName : BDEimage
OriginalFilename : BDEimage.dll
ProductName : BDE BDEimage
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:20 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 2/27/01 2:46:34 PM

BrilliantDigital Object recognized!
Type : File
Data : bdeviewer.exe
Object : C:\BDE\
FileSize : 124 KB
FileVersion : 1, 1, 3, 0
ProductVersion : 1, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 1998
CompanyName : Brilliant Digital Entertainment Inc.
FileDescription : BDE Multipath Movie Digital Viewer
InternalName : BDEViewer
OriginalFilename : BDEViewer.exe
ProductName : Brilliant Digital BDE Viewer
Created on : 11/10/01 4:00:23 AM
Last accessed : 4/9/03 4:00:00 AM
Last modified : 4/1/01 3:59:46 PM

Disk scan result for C:
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 0
Objects found so far: 165

1:59:26 AM Scan complete

Summary of this scan
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Total scanning time :03:00:24:940
Objects scanned :73221
Objects identified :165
Objects ignored :0
New objects :165

Now what should I do?


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

From the results you posted it looks like you have over twenty spyware entries which Ad Aware found which each could be "dialing home" in the background while you are using your computer which will slow it down. Notorious ones like "doubleclick" ,"Fastclick", "Gator", etc.. all use resources and slow down your computer. I always let Ad Aware remove these entries from my computer. 
I use a Host file to limit the amount of these spyware which get into my computer. See : http://www.accs-net.com/hosts/
and
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

Thanks Cowboy622. How do I let ad-aware remove the files and how do I make sure that they are not removing anything that I need? Please keep in mind that I really don't know much about this stuff (although I'm learning) and still don't understand a lot of it. I went to those sites you recommended and will download the "host" files. Hopefully I will be able to figure it all out.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

To let Ad Aware remove the spyware, after you have run the Ad Aware program you will see the spyware listed. You need to put a check mark in front of each one you want Ad Aware to delete and after they are all checked, click the finish button and Ad Aware will remove them. 

As far as taking something out that will interfere with a program you use, I've never had that happen, BUT I have read a thread here about it happening to someone who was playing an on line game and they needed a spyware program for it to work. They just downloaded the software for the online game again and were good to go.


----------



## hibiscus (Mar 13, 2002)

I have to really thank you for all your help. I don't know what I would do without you guys. My computer is now running fine again and I have learned a lot. I just have one other question. Ad-aware quarantined the items that I checked off. There is an option to delete them. Should I? Is there anything else I should delete? Thanks again.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

That quarantine list is there so that IF you find that there is a program you use that for some reason no longer runs because you deleted some spyware and you want to use it, you can open the quanrantine list and restore that particular item. I would leave the list alone for a while and make sure all of your applications are running smoothly, then you can delete them.

I would still double check for other spyware with Spybot S and D and it sometimes catches things that Ad Aware misses.

Make sure your fans are running and the dust blown off to avoid overheating.


----------



## AAPlus (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,sghibiscus

Please do not remove anything tell
you know for sure that you are using
Ad-Aware 6 build 0162 & that after you 
Installed 6 that you updated that Reffile #
to this 136 09.04.2003 just run Ad-Aware
then goto the top of the scanner & look for
Webupdate click it & it will update the Reffile #

now if you startup Ad-Aware then goto the 
Bottom of the scanner & look all the way to
the right you should see the build #

Good luck


----------



## jsalters (May 25, 2003)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I had a similar problem with my Win XP computer suddenly slowing down, especially with disk access. It was to the point that I couldn't look at a web page and play an MP3 at the same time without lots of "skipping" and waiting. (Athlon 1800+ CPU, 7200 RPM hard drives, lots of free space, 512 RAM, etc.)

I ended up using msconfig to see that the Xtreamlok service came from Symantec. I uninstalled the trial Norton Anti-virus program I had just downloaded, and everything got better. I also did an in-place re-installation of WinXP (trying to fix another problem from a crash months ago that broke my ability to share files).

Anyway, I saw the link to Symantec here, checked it out, and fixed the problem. Xtreamlok was the culprit, it seems.

Jim


----------



## CyntConnors (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes, Xtreamlok was a major culprit on my machine causing multiple page faults. I too have since going into msconfig and disabled it there but it still kept sneaking in. Finally I went to the two (2) places I found it lurking and renamed it. Page faults stopped and programs are still running. 

My problems also started when I downloaded a Symantec (Norton AntiVirus) product. But I also installed other software shortly thereafter and as mentioned found Xtreamlok in two places. 

What is the purpose of this product and can anyone comment on why a Norton AntiVirus would wreck my machine to such an extent? I always had thought of them as one of the "good-guys".


----------

